# anyone from Turkey?



## FlyingBird

How would you say it?

*herhangi birisi türkiye'den var mı?

*
is it correct?


----------



## kyanos

Kimler Turkiyeden? - Who's from Turkey? - more than one person

Kim Turkiyeden? - Who's from Turkey? - question asked to an individual

Turkiye'den biri var mi? - Anyone from Turkey?


----------



## FlyingBird

kyanos said:


> Kimler Turkiyeden? - Who's from Turkey? - more than one person
> 
> Kim Turkiyeden? - Who's from Turkey? - question asked to an individual
> 
> Turkiye'den biri var mi? - Anyone from Turkey?


can you just explain me why did you put 'biri' instead of 'birisi' in least sentence?

Also shouldn't it be 'herhangi birisi' which usually mean 'anyone'?

thanks again


----------



## FlyingBird

FlyingBird said:


> can you just explain me why did you put 'biri' instead of 'birisi' in least sentence?
> 
> Also shouldn't it be 'herhangi birisi' which usually mean 'anyone'?
> 
> thanks again


Anyone else can explain this please really hard to understand?


----------



## shafaq

FlyingBird said:


> can you just explain me why did you put 'biri' instead of 'birisi' in least sentence?
> 
> Also shouldn't it be 'herhangi birisi' which usually mean 'anyone'?
> 
> thanks again


You may use "birisi" as well as "biri". But I prefer "Türkiye'den kimse var mı?" instead of "Türkiye'den birisi var mı?". Because the latest sounds weird to my ear.


----------



## FlyingBird

Would be correct to say ?


Herhangi bir türk var mı?


----------



## Esoppe

FlyingBird said:


> Would be correct to say ?
> 
> 
> Herhangi bir türk var mı?



Sounds slightly odd (most natives wouldn't use it), but it's correct.


----------

